# Add a register from one HVAC into a separate space



## Constamj (Jul 23, 2021)

I have a house with and attached carriage house. The main house does not produce enough cooling to the master headroom on the second floor at the end of the duct run. The carriage house is only used during the day and the two spaces share the attic. Is there a way to add a vent to the bedroom from the unit in the carriage house? Would I need a return?


----------



## ductcleaningportlandpro (Aug 10, 2021)

Well I think it is wiser if you extend your vent channel up to the carriage house with a vent door so that you can have it closed during night time


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

